# 4000 cals...?



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

Morning all,

Just wondered if you had any ideas on how I can eat 4000 cals a day?

This is the number I have calculated I need to build some good mass. I used my BMR, factored in my activity level and x130% for gaining muscle + accepting some fat gain too.

Yesterday I ate:

3 boiled eggs

2 x whey shakes, with 2 scoops of whey

3 x sandwiches (1 egg, 2 ham)

1 x tin tuna

1 x pizza

1 x ice-cream

1 x tracker bar

1/3 x large bar of chocolate

And was around 3500 cals...

I have been making sure I get adequate protein (300g +)

I am 5'10", 16.5 st, approx 20% bf.

Want to build muscle mass, and am using Bill Starr's 5x5 programme.

Any ideas?

Cheers


----------



## Scrumpy (Jun 23, 2008)

Hello mate, this is my diet:

Meal 1:

2 x MAX CLA

All Bran 50g, with semi skimmed milk - 140 cal + 50 cal = 190 cal

Banana - 100 cal

40g Power Whey (30g protein) - 165 cal

Meal 2:

2 slices of wholemeal bread - 150 cal

Bacon 60g, fat removed - 190 cal

Beans, 50g - 50 cal

Special K 30g, with semi skimmed milk - 110 cal + 50 cal = 160 cal

Meal 3:

200g meat/fish (prawns, chicken or turkey) - 340 cal

Wholemeal pasta 100g - 322 cal

Brocolli 130g - 46 cal

Mushrooms 80g - 10 cal

Pesto 1 tbsp - 200 cal

Meal 4 (pre workout):

2 x MAX CLA

Homemade meal bar containing:

15g protein - 60 cal

10g fat (2g of which saturates) - 90 cal

30g carbohydrates (16g of which complex) - 120 cal

3.5g fibre

Meal 5 (Post workout):

50g Power Whey (38g protein) - 206 cal

50g Maltodextrin - 200 cal

Meal 6:

350g meat/fish (turkey, chicken, beef, salmon, tuna) - 600 cal

50g pasta/couscous/rice - 160 cal

130g Brocolli - 46 cal

80g mushrooms - 10 cal

2 tbsp good oil - 240 cal

Meal 7:

2 x MAX CLA

6 whole eggs - 500 cal

2 slices wholegrain bread - 150 cal

Total calorie intake: 4305

Technically there are calories in the CLA also as they are fat, but i haven't included this

Hope this help with some ideas


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

on_the_up! said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Just wondered if you had any ideas on how I can eat 4000 cals a day?
> 
> ...


Where is 300g of protein there?

That is really terribly put down, a quick search would help you figure out a diet, are you just after someoen doing all the work for you? :confused1:


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

1 x pizza

1 x ice-cream

1 x tracker bar

1/3 x large bar of chocolate

um excuse me for saying so but are you daft?

on a constructive note, a good way to boost calorie intake is to add lots of stuff to your shakes. quality stuff, not crap. i dont suggest adding a tracker bar to it. i have two of these a day and my weight is climbing:

cup of semi skim milk

cup of water

cup of oats

banana

2 scoops of powder

2 teaspoons of efa oil

half cup of frozen mixed berries

that makes about a pint of shake and is a brilliant start to the day and post workout. ive never had as much energy as i have now.

you will need a blender for that lot otherwise you'll be scooping most of it out the bottom of your glass with a spoon. Tescos sell em for £7.

Tescos also sell 500g of mixed frozen berries for £1.50, bargain. Also i often buy small packets of sunflower seeds which cost 22p for 100g which gives you 600kcals, very easy to munch throughout the day.

Dont forget the little things make the biggest difference.


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

Cheers Scrumpy + Jonferimonic...

Yeah, know it's not ideal at the mo, hence why I'm asking for advice/ideas/thoughts etc.

Was struggling for inspiration last night as the cupboards were bare - worked all weekend, so need a trip to the supermarket! 

That shake sounds good, will give that a whirl! - do you taste the oil in it?


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

Yes you can taste the oil in it but its not overpowering. Much better way of taking it than just by the teaspoon, yuk!

Shakes are awesome, almost like cheating as you dont have to chew as much haha and they dont leave you bloated like a big bowl of porridge would.

More ideas here:

http://bodybuildingrecipe.com/2007/11/post-workout-shake-with-oats-banana-and.html

A few people on this forum will tell you that if your starting out trying to bulk up you dont really need to be so picky with what you eat so long as your packing it in, yes and no, you cant expect to gain well and have any energy if half your diet is junk. Good to see that you've already done some homework and worked out what your cal intake s/b. Most people just go 'i eat rice and pea and chicken - why arent i getting bigger'.


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I have to ask mate.. if you're 20% bodyfat now, do you really want to be adding more fat to that also?

From experience - any gains you make will just make you look fatter..


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

Shakes + oil it'll be then 

Yeah, I've done some reading...cos didnt want to be another mis-informed fat-trainers! Hopefully I'll pack on some muscle, and accept a bit of fat too, but not just be a big bloater!! Haha

It's addictive reading up on all the different aspects, so doesnt feel lie a chore at all.

I read somewhere that if you're bulking, it's better to eat alot + include some junk - than to eat hyper-clean but miss the calories that are needed to build muscle...hence the pizza  But i'll try to clean it up a bit...get some pasta/rice/cous cous down..


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

andyboro said:


> I have to ask mate.. if you're 20% bodyfat now, do you really want to be adding more fat to that also?
> 
> From experience - any gains you make will just make you look fatter..


I know what you mean andy, but realy need/want to increase my muscle size and more importantly - strength.

Didnt see the point in goingfor a cut to lose some/all of the b.f....only to go on a bulk to increase muscle. This way, i figure I can always taper down the calories if i get too much bf...but there will be more muscle mass there to help increase the metbolism etc..


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Check out my pre contest diet on www.jamesllewellin.com thats around 4000kcals a day.

BTW is your diet for real, that truly is shocking?!

Dont expect to grow on that unless you are after a shed load of fat, a distended gut and type 2 diabetes.

If looking to bulk why eat crap?

Thats the biggest load of rubbish I have ever heard.

1 or 2 cheats a week yes but not every day, unless ofcourse you aren't gonna take it seriously.

Clean calories is the only way to go

J


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I bulked for 10 weeks and put on 5 and half stone, good times! I must admit I should have listened to TH&S, Slamdog and the other who said not to but I did. I have more muscle yes, but should have dieted down more before bulking


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

4000 cals?

Breakfast - circa 800 cals

120g Oats

30g Peanut Butter

10g Lecithin

50g Protein

Meal 2 - 680 cals

approx 55g protein from Tuna (300g), Chicken (250g), Turkey (250g)

70g Carbs - 100g of White Basmati Rice, Brown Pasta

10g fats - 10ml Olive Oil

10g Fats - 20g Almonds

Meal 3 - 510 cals

MRP consisting of

2 scoops Protein (Extreme Protein, CNP ProPeptide) - 45g protein

2 sccops Vitargo - 60g carbs

20g Almonds - 10g Fats

Meal 4 - 680 cals

Same as meal 2

Meal 5 - 60 minutes before training - 285 cals

4 Rice Cakes - 56g carbs

10g Almond Butter - 5g fats

10g Organic Jam - 5g sugars

Meal 6 - PWO Shake - 528 cals

3 sccops Whey (72g protein)

2 scoops Vitargo 60g carbs

Meal 7 - Evening Meal - 922 cals

9 egg whites, 3 yolks (36 protein, 21 fat)

2 Oat Bagels (90g Carbs, 28g Protein, 8g fat)

500ml OJ - 45g carbs

Total for day 4405 cals

341 protein

560 carbs

89 fats

These are approx amounts

And no sh*t food. Whoever says you need sh*t in a diet to get cals up is lazy IMO

Sh*t food like pizzas contain unusable and toxic fats and its just an excuse to eat crap.

I eat cheat foods off season but I never kid myself that they are helping me grow muscle.


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

Ok...prob wasnt the best day to use as an example, as I said earlier..



on_the_up! said:


> Was struggling for inspiration last night as the cupboards were bare - worked all weekend, so need a trip to the supermarket!


----------



## supercell (Aug 23, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> 4000 cals?
> 
> Breakfast - circa 800 cals
> 
> ...


Hmm, just off season Mr Blackman? 

I had a 2500-3000kcal fest on sunday night. The joys of gas and reflux for the whole of yesterday....Worth it....YOU BET!!!! :thumb:

I love sundays now! :beer:

J


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

Cheers for you help guys...felling better today!! 

Came in to work armed with a lunchbox of pasta + tuna salad, so working through that. Had a shake with milk, protein, oats and peanut butter this am. Got 2 whey shakes with milk too. Also got my rice cakes + peanut better for pre-workout meal. Think this is definately the way forward....and not a pizza in sight :-D

Think the shopping trip last night has re-stocked my cupboards...pasta, tuna, turkey, milk, some cheese, rice cakes etc!

Aiming to keep my 4000 cals as clean as poss.

Thanks for all your help!!


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

on_the_up! said:


> Cheers for you help guys...felling better today!!
> 
> Came in to work armed with a lunchbox of pasta + tuna salad, so working through that. Had a shake with milk, protein, oats and peanut butter this am. Got 2 whey shakes with milk too. Also got my rice cakes + peanut better for pre-workout meal. Think this is definately the way forward....and not a pizza in sight :-D
> 
> ...


Sounds better! Keep reading up mate, get more and more ideas :thumbup1:


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

Five-O said:


> Sounds better! Keep reading up mate, get more and more ideas :thumbup1:


Will do fella!!

Just back from the gym, and was feeling really really weak :-(

...could that be cos of adjusting to the eating plan??? Or just an 'off day'?


----------



## Jonferimonic (Jun 23, 2008)

on_the_up! said:


> Just back from the gym, and was feeling really really weak :-(
> 
> ...could that be cos of adjusting to the eating plan??? Or just an 'off day'?


im usually knackered after the gym, but id call it being fatigued rather than weak. could be lots of things, lack of sleep, sugar low, caffiene low... i wouldnt worry unless it happens often.


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

That's a fair shout!!

I've changed my routine for a few weeks...having a 'coast' as prescribed in the D.C training, then going to go onto the 5x5 - build some serious mass


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

all I want to do when ive been trianing is slump and go to sleep, anything other than that and I wouldn't feel ive pushed myself.


----------



## on_the_up! (Jul 13, 2006)

I know what you mean Five-O, but maybe I didnt make myself too clear - I was feeling weak during training, if it was after training I wouldnt worry...

Was much better yesterday though, so not too bad - hopefully just an 'off day'


----------

